# Transporting dart frog



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

As you prob know have got a breeding group of epipedobates anthonyi that haven't stopped breeding since I got them.

Decided to leave some clutches in situ and this is the result - a male carrying about 20 tads:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Mega-kewl!:2thumb::no1::2thumb:


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

That's great Mike, mine that you so kindly sorted out for me are doing very well! Cheers mate, Al


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

cool pics mike my six are growing fast one is huge compared to the others lol


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Cheers for the comments guys. Good to hear tads doing well!
I normally pull clutches but deliberately left this one. Great to see them transporting.
These are one of my favourite species despite how common they are in the hobby!


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

berksmike said:


> Cheers for the comments guys. Good to hear tads doing well!
> I normally pull clutches but deliberately left this one. Great to see them transporting.
> These are one of my favourite species despite how common they are in the hobby!


We've said it before, but they must be THE underated PDF mate!


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

True mate and one of the loveliest calls (if a little loud sometimes lol)


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

berksmike said:


> True mate and one of the loveliest calls (if a little loud sometimes lol)


Agreed, much better than the tincs haha


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

The tincs sound like they could do with some cough mixture


----------



## pigeon (Aug 26, 2007)

I got 6 of them last sunday great little frogs.


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Cool to see the male collecting the tads! Did he deposit them somewhere suitable? Out of my two males one is great at guarding the eggs and the other is a bit crap, neither of them have managed to get them on their backs yet though!! Would be great if i could just leave them to it!!


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

They've not deposited them yet. I've put some extra deposition sites in their viv


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I left a number of petri dishes around the tank as possible tad deposition sites. Found this this morning:










He's still got a few stubborn hangers on tho!


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Just thought I'd post a picture I got of one of the little froglets I've been getting. They're about 8mm long at moment
Keep them in ventilated livefood tubs with orchid bark until I'm happy they are feeding well. Just got them on springtails and small whiteworms


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

nice work they look lovly


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Cheers mate. They really are voracious feeders from morphing


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

How many have you got so far?


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Got half a dozen newly morphed ones ready to go into the rearing tank. Have had lots off this group - thankfully they had a couple of month break as I was over run lol


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Really developing their red colouration and their central stripe but still only 1cm long! Woofing down lots of springtails and mites (hold back a few old fruit fly cultures to develop mites):


----------



## kroot (Mar 11, 2010)

Some damn cute lill' froggies.:2thumb:

Can't wait for mine to start breeding. Heard the first pathetic attempt at calling last night8)


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

good for you Mike, really looks like you have cracked it with them,well done kiddo. Tell me mate do you use and colur enhancers with these,to bring out the red? or does it just come naturally,have seen some that look kinda brown rather than red


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks mate.
Used to breed them when I had them before - great species thats more overlooked nowadays I think.
I dont use any specific colour enhancers but try to give them a varied diet as tads - tropical fish flake, ground tadpole bite, freeze dried tubifex/bloodworm and aquatic plants to graze.
They are brown and dull as froglets and this can last quite a while. I have heard that specimens from long lines of captive animals can be duller than animals more closely descended from wc but all ones I have had have been nicely coloured.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

wow mike, your doing an amazing job with those frogs and tads i hope i am that successful with mine in the future


----------

